# more repilys below current depth



## autoferret (Mar 24, 2010)

Is there a way to see all the threads w/o having to click threw the menu box?


----------



## placebo (Mar 24, 2010)

Not sure exactly what your asking but if you scroll down and look on the left side you'll see a window that says, "active threads" and just below that is a link that says, "more". If you click that link you get a listing of all the active threads in order of the most recently replied to.


----------



## autoferret (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe i just dont under stand why the forums wont show all the threads...


----------



## erain (Mar 24, 2010)

they do... you just need to be under active threads... top ring menu in blue strip towards top upper left. click on smoking meat forums, this will take you to active threads. notice now in upper left it says forums, click on that and it will take you to the individual forums, ie beef, pork, etc... if nothing else this link will take you straight to the active threads.
hope this helps.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/mod...=Active_Topics


----------

